# Dear Mr Forum Owner...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

You need to work on it.

You will lose interest otherwise.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Which bit(s)?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

John-H said:


> Which bit(s)?


The e-mail notifications would be a nice start, why do they take so long?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gizmo68 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Which bit(s)?
> ...


Yeah that would be good. It's been like for a long time now and it's a real pain opening email in the morning to find a whole load of reply notifications to find out they're all out of date.

Also post deletions. No explanation, no PMd reason. And I'm not talking posts that obviously flout the rules. :roll: :roll:


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi mate, thank you for your feedback. Regarding the email notifications I thought that issue was fixed since a member mentioned to me that it was okay. So I'll definitely look into it and figure it out for you guys no worries. Also, I'm not sure what exactly you meant by posts being deleted without reason? I am here to help so any time please feel free to let me know. 

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hi mate, thank you for your feedback. Regarding the email notifications I thought that issue was fixed since a member mentioned to me that it was okay. So I'll definitely look into it and figure it out for you guys no worries. Also, I'm not sure what exactly you meant by posts being deleted without reason? I am here to help so any time please feel free to let me know.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


I just had a post deleted for no apparent reason. It was a while ago and I can't even remember what the subject was... :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> I just had a post deleted for no apparent reason. It was a while ago and I can't even remember what the subject was... :lol:


I would think the mods would be more able to help with this providing you can remember what it is.

Regards the emails does it really upset you that much and if it does you can disable the email notification.

I doubt the forum will lose members/interest because of the email issue.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jamman said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a post deleted for no apparent reason. It was a while ago and I can't even remember what the subject was... :lol:
> ...


No, but it would be good if it worked like it should. It certainly used to... :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You can always use the "View your posts" button on the top right. It worked for me when email notification was a problem back in February, but since a long time it's fine 

About a month ago a thread was removed from the flame room because it contained a direct attack another member.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> You can always use the "View your posts" button on the top right. It worked for me when email notification was a problem back in February, but since a long time it's fine
> 
> About a month ago a thread was removed from the flame room because it contained a direct attack another member.


Dani, this feature even shows what topics or posts you look at not just what you have posted on :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well that must be a case of: have your cake AND eat it Gaz. You get even more for your money :wink:


----------

